# Sonax Polymer Net Shield and SONAX Hybrid NPT Liquid Wax



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Do I need to use one or both to seal the car?

Sonax Polymer Net Shield and SONAX Hybrid NPT Liquid Wax

if I need to use both for lasting coverage, should I apply wax first then seal with PNS?

Thank you


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

You only need one of those.
The general rule is sealant first, wax second.

So, go with the Sonax Polymer Net Shield first. 

People may apply a wax topper if they want depth of shine but understand that light colours don't really show that depth. 

So, if your car is light coloured, don't bother with the was topper.
If it is dark or a medium colour, do a test panel and see if you can notice the extra depth offered by the wax.

The Sonax Net Shield is a good sealant so you've made a good choice so far.
Edit: I just googled the hybrid npt and it seems to be a sealant and wax mix, so I'm not sure if you'll even see any added depth over the net Shield. So, do a test panel and see if you notice any visual improvement.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Johnz3mc said:


> You only need one of those.
> The general rule is sealant first, wax second.
> 
> So, go with the Sonax Polymer Net Shield first.
> ...


Thank you,

Yes, my X5 is Glacier Sliver color.

Here is the link to HPT wax.
http://store.sonaxusa.com/sonaxnanotechnologyliquidwax.aspx

Do I also need fallout cleaner to remove contamination? Never used it before, should I use this before wash? or after doing wash then spray with fallout cleaner follow by rinse?
http://store.sonaxusa.com/falloutcleaner.aspx


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

The fallout cleaner just ensures a perfect surface prior to applying your sealant and there are a few ways to remove all surface contaminants.
One way is to use clay (clarbar) and using a lubricant, rub the clay over the surface. The clay will pull out/off contaminants.
Another way is to use a nanoskin towel or sponge. It does the same thing as the clay.
Another way is a chemical cleaning like the IronX products. Iron-X and it's variants dissolve metallic bits embedded in the clearcoat. As the chemical works, it turns the contaminants a red color. The Sonax Fallout Cleaner is just Sonax'x variant. 
It'd be a good idea to use it prior to the Net Shield.

So, Fallout first, then the sealant.

You notice the description of the HPT wax? It says 'mixture of inorganic and organic'. That's just a fancy way of saying it's a blend of a sealant and a wax. So, the wax part isn't going to show much of an improvement on your color but you can certainly give it a try on a panel or two. It's not going to hurt anything. I'd rather use the energy to add a second layer of the Net Shield though.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Johnz3mc said:


> The fallout cleaner just ensures a perfect surface prior to applying your sealant and there are a few ways to remove all surface contaminants.
> One way is to use clay (clarbar) and using a lubricant, rub the clay over the surface. The clay will pull out/off contaminants.
> Another way is to use a nanoskin towel or sponge. It does the same thing as the clay.
> Another way is a chemical cleaning like the IronX products. Iron-X and it's variants dissolve metallic bits embedded in the clearcoat. As the chemical works, it turns the contaminants a red color. The Sonax Fallout Cleaner is just Sonax'x variant.
> ...


Thank you John, I ordered only the PNS and fallout cleaner last night from Amazon.

I had whole car clay few weeks ago but want to clean again before apply PNS.

Is this correct sequence:
1. wash with 2BM first
2. spray fallout cleaner - wait 3-5 min, 
3. when it turn red rinse off with water
4. Dry and apply PNS.
5. Repeat 2nd coat - how much time I should give before applying 2nd coat of PNS.

Thank you for your advice!!


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Your sequence is good.

As for the second coat of PNS, you have to wait enough time for the little molecule thingies to connect together. The experts call it 'molecular cross bonding'. I call it 'holding hands tightly'. OK, OK, OK, levity aside, with Menzerna's Powerlock, Menzerna recommends 4 hrs. between layers.

So, with the Sonax, anywhere from 4 hrs or longer is fine. Next day is good. Next week is good. 
Just to save a bit of work though, I'd do it sooner rather than later just to save an extra wash between layers.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Johnz3mc said:


> Your sequence is good.
> 
> As for the second coat of PNS, you have to wait enough time for the little molecule thingies to connect together. The experts call it 'molecular cross bonding'. I call it 'holding hands tightly'. OK, OK, OK, levity aside, with Menzerna's Powerlock, Menzerna recommends 4 hrs. between layers.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks!


----------

